# my new clown loach



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

lol I got a clown loach today, I was expecting it to make friends with my blue, orange finned botia, instead it went straight into the middle of my 4 tigerbarbs and has been shoaling with them ever since, it is about the same size as them and from across the room they look the same as they have the same colours.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

heh


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

is it because the fish can see in color vision that those barbs look similar to itself?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

im positive fish cant see color


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Thats what i thought...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

cool..now slap a picture up...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I'll try to get a pic, it might take a while.


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

I think the clown loach thinks the barbs are the same kind as itself. With the same patterns and all.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

yeah but according to that theory then it would try to school with other small fish with bands too.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

no idea


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Innes said:


> I'll try to get a pic, it might take a while.










we know what your pics look like







jk that would be a cool pic to see


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> im positive fish cant see color


 I think they can actually see color: why else would they change color to attract a mate or chase off any competitor/predator?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...










uh-oh i think this gonna get good
i think judazz is right they do change color when they are in the mood and they might notice the change in color and know its time to


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

when they change color they also change tint/shadow, on the black and white level. If the higher mammals like cats and dogs can't see color, I see no reason why fish should.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> If the higher mammals like cats and dogs can't see color, I see no reason why fish should.


 I highly doubt it works that way in nature.

Eagles for example have far superior eye-sight compared to most mamals, yet they're not seen as evolutionary more advanced (ie. higher) than mamals...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

their eyesight is superior, but they still don't have color vision... i think


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

IMO - fish see in colour - otherwise why the colour displays?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Here's something I found about eye-sight, color-sight etc. on the net.
Note: I have no idea how accurate or valid this is, but I thought I'd post it anyways.
Enjoy!



> HOW FISH SEE
> 
> Books of interest:
> 
> ...


Source: *http://www.walleyesunlimited.com/fishbio/messages/592.html*


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Another thing I just thought of: fishermen usually use brighly colored lures to attarct fish - I guess they do that for a reason...
Why do they spend more money on brightly colored lures when cheaper colorless lures would be equally effective?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

And here's one more article, for those that aren't exhousted yet.
Same story about credibility as the other article!



> NOVEMBER 23, 1986
> 
> (Last of three parts)
> 
> ...


Source: *http://www.exploremaine.com/~trout/fishsenseIII.html*


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

wow Thanks Jonas


----------

